# UTV Title transfer



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

when purchasing a used one from an individul. What forms need to be completed for the title transfer? Are they the same as a used car in TX?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ill ask, Ill get back with you


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks hotrod. The one I am looking at is a 2005 and he said it did not have a title and you don't need one...


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*title*

I have bought several over the years with no title I just get a signed bill of sale and acopy of the sellers drivers lic.
Heck the ones I do get titles for when I purchase them I have never regustered them in my name.
No problems yet but I have only been asked for proof of ownership once and that was by a DPS officer in Livingston he said they had a lot of reports on stolen atv's so they were checking. He looked at my bill of sale and didn't ask any questions.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would not purchase an atv from an individual without a title hands down. Get the vin off the machine and call the local law enforcement to run a vin Check to make sure it isn't stolen. I used to work in the powersports industry and it wouldn't be nothing to have at least one customer a week with a stolen unit. As for the title you just need to take the signed title to your tax office to get the title in your name. You will have to pay taxes on the nada value of the unit once you transfer the title.


----------

